# UP date on 12 volt solar powered back up water system



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Last month I finished up my back up water system. I used shurFlo rv water pumps to pump the water
upstairs. I'm still using it as my main water supply. So fair it has been trouble free.
No adjustments or anything. The water pressure isn't as great as the well pump set up but it's
not bad. Plenty strong for a shower. I did some close checking and I get 9 1/2 gallons of water
before the pump kicks on. I can't wait to get a propane instant water heater so I can have hot
and cold water with no grid. The pumps and lights are all 12 volt and run off my solar system 
The DIY POST>

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/diy/16997-emergency-12-volt-back-up-water-system-up-running.html


----------



## arrowblazer71 (Jul 27, 2015)

very nice work I would like to make something similar


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

I picked up a Sur-flo pump and connected it through a 100 foot of drinking water hose to the hydrant on my 2600 gal storage tank. After connecting the output to a hose bib on the house, I was able to pressurize the water system in the house. I count on this in case of a long term power outage to minimize the use of my generator and still have decent pressure in the house. A solar backup for the 12v battery should provide continuous service for the setup. Every little bit of prep helps...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Good job, making water work off the grid is the ultimate prep


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

That looks way cool. How big is your on-site tank?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> That looks way cool. How big is your on-site tank?


The tanks are about 250 gallon each -- Takes two trips with a 250 gallon tote to fill them


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Do you intend to chlorinate the water when in storage to inhibit growth of bacteria?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

alterego said:


> Do you intend to chlorinate the water when in storage to inhibit growth of bacteria?


well right now I'm keeping them full of city water. I need to learn about how to treat well or spring water for storage. 
I was hopping the city already had what ever is needed.

We been using the back up system like regular water just for a while to test it out and I have got to fill it about every
2 weeks.


----------

